# أريد معلومات عن جهاز Plasma Sterilizer and Endoscope sterilizer



## على مصطفى جابر (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ممن عنده معلومات عن هذه الاجهزة يفيدنا بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## akramaliraqi (8 يونيو 2008)

*جهاز التعقيم بالبلازما **.*​ 


التعقيم هو عملية تنقية الالاتوالادوات المستخدمة فى العمليات الجراحية من اى ميكروبات قد تلوث الجراحة وتؤدى الىمضاعفات خطيرة تؤذى المريض . 
ومن هنا كان الاهتمام الكبير والدائم بعمليةالتعقيم كمرحلة اولى واساسية فى جميع العمليات الجراحية.
وللتعقيم طرق عديدة منها التعقيم عن طريق الحرارة والبخار , عن طريق الإشعاع وعن طريق المطهرات , ولكن هذه الطرق لم تكن مناسبة لتعقيم الأدوات المصنعة من البلاستيك والمطاط , ومثل هذه الأدوات تستخدم في عمليات خطيرة كالقساطر القلبية , جراحات القلب المفتوح وتستخدم كوسائل مساعدة في عمليات العظام وجراحات المسالك البولية .


وهذا الجهاز لتعقيم المناظير الطبية والآلات الدقيقة والمستلزمات التي لا تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية في دورات قصيرة ودورات طويلة من خلال المراحل التالية :
أولا : مرحلة الفاكيوم وهى مرحلة تفريغ الهواء داخل الجهاز وإعداده لمرحلة الحقن .
ثانيا : مرحلة الحقن وهى حقن أمبول الهيدروجين بروكسيد وتحويله من الصورة السائلة إلى الصورة الغازية .
ثالثا : مرحلة الانتشار وهى عبارة عن انتشار غاز الهيدروجين بروكسيد داخل الجهاز وتخلله للباكتات التي تحتوى الأدوات المراد تعقيمها .
رابعا : مرحلة تحويل الغاز إلى حالة البلازما عن طريق موجات كهرومغناطيسية تصدر من الكترودات على جانبي غرفة التعقيم وحالة البلازما هي المسؤلة عن التعقيم .
خامسا: تعاد هذه المراحل عدة مرات قبل حقن الأمبول التالي .
سادسا : مرحلة النهاية حيث يتم التخلص من نواتج الغاز وضبط الضغط داخل غرفة التعقيم حتى يسهل فتح الباب .
ويمكن استخدام الأدوات المعقمة أو تخزينها لمدة سنة من تاريخ التعقيم بشرط أن تظل سليمة ومحفوظة بطريقة آمنة بعيدة عن أي آلات حادة قد تتسبب في قطع الغلاف .


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (9 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a lot for this information


----------



## مقشش (10 يونيو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على الرد


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

انشاء الله الاعضاء مايقصرون معاك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mo7a galal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يباركك لك شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmadba (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## yehia el hussein (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you a lot for these information


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا الك اخ اكرم بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimojet (13 يناير 2012)

معلومات قيمه لك الشكر ونتمنى كل جديد لتعميم الفائدة


----------

